# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Did an Animator Self-Publish a Comic to Keep His Creation Safe from Hanna-Barbera?

## CBR News

Learn how veteran animator Warren Greenwood pitched his Space Dog to his bosses -- and then retroactively protected his creation from theft.


_Full article here._

----------

